# Lucino Front End Conversion



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I wish I had the money for this. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=36475&item=7906845378&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

500$ for that? IMO there is nothing special about that front end other than the emblem on the grille...but thats just me mayne


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice, Imagine if it had the amber corners.

Seth


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im still searching everywhere for a lucino RHD conversion...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah 499 plus shipping, paint, and prep.......Big waste of money IMO. It would end up costing you about 700 bucks to have that bumper.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its more than just a bumper


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
That grille alone is like $250.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no the lucino vzr grill isnt 250 bux.. that way too much for a lucino grill and badge


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

seriously, i can have a 98 honey comb grille and add the lucino badge and 99% of this forum wouldnt know the difference.

There is nothing really special about that front bumper...to me it looks like a regular 200sx/sentra bumper....really

headlamps are dime a dozen.

Now, those corner lamps i like


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

your wrong albert.. they would.

the 98 has a nissan emblem badge place holder on it in the center while the lucino badge dont have that emblem place holder there and the lucino mesh it thicker and has the lucino emblem place holder on the side.



















can u see the difference ?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I like the Lucino grille a little better than the 98, but since I can get a new 98 grille for $25 aftermarket, I'd have to get a sweet deal on the Lucino to opt for it. As for the bumper, it looks the same to me as the Philipino Nissan Exalta. I bet that you could find a aftermarket manufacturer in Thailand or China tha offers those parts for next to nothing, just like we can get the USDM aftermarket stuff here by companies like Keystone.Keystone gets their stuff from Aisia, so why wouldn't these same parts makers have stuff for cars in other countries?


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

why buy jdm when you can get european spec, just get an Almera front like mineeeeee. They are nearly identical except the corners are clearer and the bumper is different. The GTI N15 bumper looks nice. Old post but like i care


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

those (fog) acesory lights are WAY bigger than a b-14 200sx's! kind of cool looking, but now worth the $$ imo


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I actually have a set of those corners you see in the ebay ad:









When I bought my SE-L, the last owner put a bunch of boxes in the trunk, stock corners, Lucino Corners, and the stock exhaust. 

I'm gonna look into getting that added to LiuspeedTuning.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^lucky bastard^^


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ^^lucky bastard^^


actually, one of them came broken up. So they're pretty much no good. I need to look up some part numbers, but I think I may be able to work with Liu on this one.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i had those corners too...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

part numners?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> part numners?


I'll get em 4 u, Liu.


----------

